# whoever / whatever, etc.



## vatrahos

"whoever," "no matter who," ve "anyone whatsoever" kelimelerinin Türkçede karşılığını bulmaya çalışıyorum ve her üçünü de anladığımdan emin olmak istiyorum. Birincisi "[her] kim / ne (fiil)-sE" olarak cevrilebilir sanırım, öyle değil mi? Örneğin:

"whoever came late yesterday must stay after class today" = "her kim dün geç geldiyse, bugün sınıf bittikten sonra kalması lazım"

"whatever you find, tell me" = "ne bulursan, bana söyle"

"whoever loses his / her book should get a new one" = "her kim kitabını kaybederse yenisini alması lazım"

"whomever you saw, it wasn't I" = "her kimi gördüysen, o değildim"

ikincisini "[her] kim / ne (fiil)-sE (fiil)-" olarak ceviririm:

"no matter what happens, give me a call" = "ne olursa olsun, beni ara"

"no matter what you say, I don't believe you" = "ne söylersen söyle, ben sana inanmıyorum"

üçüncüsünü şöyle çevirdim: "herhangi bir kimse / şey"

"don't leave your door unlocked, anyone whatsoever could just walk into your house" = "kapını açık bırakma, herhangi bir kimse evine girebilirdi"



Hatalar yaptıysam, düzeltebilir misiniz lütfen? Yazdıklarımdan başka kolay ve yaygın örnekleriniz varsa, yazabilir misiniz? Teşekkürler!


----------



## Rallino

Your sentences are all grammatically correct. Though most of them would be formulated differently by a turk, I think.

"her kim dün geç geldiyse, bugün sınıf bittikten sonra kalması lazım"

Use *ders* instead of _sınıf. _

"Dün geç gelen herkes, ders bittikten sonra kalacak."

This one is also possible and less complicated than yours, so it's an alternative to your sentence.

"ne bulursan, bana söyle" --> _Tüm bulduklarını bana söyle._

"her kim kitabını kaybederse yenisini alması lazım" --> _Kitabını kaybeden herkesin, yenisini alması lazım._


"her kimi gördüysen, o değildim" This is possible, but another option would be: _Artık kimi gördüysen, o ben değildim._

note that herhangi bir kimse has a synonym: herhangi biri.

"kapını açık bırakma, herhangi bir kimse evine girebilirdi" 
A turk would most probably say: Evin kapısını açık bırakma, biri içeri girebilirdi.


----------



## dawar

> "ne bulursan, bana söyle"



ne bulursan *bul*, bana söyle.


----------



## Rallino

Oh I must have missed that, thanks Dawar


----------



## dawar

> "Tüm bulduklarını bana söyle."



This is still a very good translation


----------



## vatrahos

yardımınız için teşekkürler. "Her kim [fiil]-sE" kuruluşunu kullanan birkaç yaygın/faydılı cümle teklif edebilir misiniz? Hafıza kartları yazıp her kelime için örnek cümleler ekliyorum.


----------



## dawar

her kim sandviçimi yediyse ortaya çıksın. (to confess)
her kim politika yapmak istiyorsa bu kitabı okumalı.
her kim buraya çiş yaptıysa temizlesin.
her kim Mona Lisa yı görmek istiyorsa Parise gidecek.
her kim bunu söylemişse yalan söylemiş.
her kim Kongoya gidecekse aşılarını yapsın.
Biri Osmanı dövmüş, her kimse bedelini ödeyecek. (pay the piper)

Sorry no more imagination.. hope it's enough.


----------



## erhan327

1."Her kim ki bu esrarengiz eve taşınmak istedi, başına gelmeyen kalmadı"
(=kim bu esrarengiz eve taşınmak istediyse, başına gelmeyen kalmadı)
2."Bu uzun ve karışık yolda, her kim ki onun sözünü dinlemedi, yolunu şaşırdı, her kim ki onun söylediği gibi davrandı kısa sürede evine ulaştı"
3."Bunu yapan (her )kim olursa olsun en kısa sürede cezalandırılmalı" 
4."Her kim ki yaşadığı şehrin temiz kalmasını istiyor, bunun için elinden geleni yapmalı"
5."Duyduklarımı (her) kime söylediysem (kime söylersem söyleyeyim) bana inanmadı"
6."Bu saçmalıkları her kimden duyduysan, aptalın tekiymiş/saçmalamış/."
7."Bu çürük elmaları her kimden (nereden) satınaldıysan ona (oraya) iade et"
8."Her kim ki bu elmayı uzaktan vurmayı başarabilir, kralımızın kızıyla evlenmeye hak kazanacak."
9."(Her) kim bu söylenenlere kulak asıyorsa, çok yakında aldandığını anlayacaktır."
10."Her kim ki bu sırrı anlar, düğümü de çözmüş olur"
11."(Her) kim bu yalanı uydurduysa, haltetmiş"
13."(Her) kim beni bu saatte rahatsız ederse, sonuçlarına da katlanmak zorunda kalır
12."Her kimden bahsediyorsan, onu tanımıyorum."
13."Tartıştığın kişi her kim olursa olsun kalbini kırmamalısın."


ilginç bir konuymuş doğrusu. 
özel bir vurgu eklenmek istenmiyorsa çoğu zaman -özellikle konuşma dilinde "her" pek kullanılmıyor.

Ör. "Her kim yurtdışına gidecekse domuz gribi aşısı yaptırmalı."
yerine, "Yurtdışına gidecekler domuz gribi aşısı yaptırmalı."

Ama vurgu yapılmak istendiğinde kullanılıyor.
Ör. Bu suçu işleyenler her kim olursa olsun mutlaka cezalandırılmalı.

Not: Ben "her kim"li örnekler vermeye çalıştım."Her kim [fiil]-sE" şeklinde örnekler istediğinizi sonradan farkettim  yine de yolluyorum. 
"her kim ki +(fiil)" şeklinde olan örnekler, "ki" kaldırılarak "her kim (fiil)+se"ye çevrilebilir.
bu durumda "ki"nin getirdiği vurgudan vazgeçilmiş olur tabii (ki). Ama "her"+"ki" li kalıp konuşma dilinde pek kullanılmaz (ki).
(Her kim mesajı okur ve yeni örnekler vermek isterse, cevabını bekliyor olacağız


----------

